# Species in tank at Memphis Zoo



## bibbs68 (Dec 1, 2006)

So on my recent visit to the Memphis Zoo, I visited their cichlid tank (of course) and was surprised to see a new tank mate.

In there with all the labs, fronts, etc. was this long, sleek, silver fish with a red tail. That's the boring part.

This fish had a mouth full of teeth visible when the mouth was closed, similar to a barracuda.

Unfortunately there was nobody around to ask. I took some pics but they didn't turn out well, but I did find a vid online that someone posted (thank you Gatorfishchannel) that shows the fish in the first few seconds in the center then to the right center of the frame.

What is this sinister looking guy?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

It's not a cichlid, I can tell you that.


----------



## bibbs68 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks. I was really surprised to see it in there, especially with several 1" or shorter cichlids.

Other than the red tail, there were no other markings on the fish that I recall. I'll check my crummy pics to be sure.

Maybe it's in there for 'crowd control', I dunno.

Of course, had the fish been labeled...


----------



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

Malawi Barracuda.
Rhamphochromis Macrophthalmus


----------



## bibbs68 (Dec 1, 2006)

It looks pretty similar.

This one had the entire row of bottom teeth protruding, the pictures I looked at of the Malawi Barracuda don't seem to look like that.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The only fish that I see looks like a Characin.

Look at this fish? Just a wild guess.
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/characins/RedTailBarracuda.php


----------



## oldwheat (Dec 24, 2007)

I would say that the fish in question is an African tigerfish - hydrocyon species.


----------



## bibbs68 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, as I said earlier, my pics didn't turn out that great, but maybe they will be enough to help identify this fish.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

It's a Tiger fish (Hydrocynus sp.) which is a type of characin. There are several species and I could not tell you which one it is based on the picture.

Not really appropriate to a Lake cichlid display as they are primarily found in fast flowing rivers in Western Africa.

Of course they have Malawi and Tanganyikan cichlids in the same tank so geographical accuracy does not seem to be a priority in this display.

Andy


----------



## bibbs68 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks, Andy, and everyone, for helping ID this toothy guy.

Not one that I want to ever keep, but it was a unique fish to see to say the least.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

By the way, your photos are much better quality than the video as far as making an ID goes!


----------



## bibbs68 (Dec 1, 2006)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> By the way, your photos are much better quality than the video as far as making an ID goes!


Thanks! I guess after seeing so many nice photos here, I sell myself short often.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not sure... but could it be Hydrocynus goliath? Has huge teeth. These things are Characin monsters that get over a meter in nature! Would make a good cool dither fish but might attack other fish if it actually grew big in a large tank?


----------



## bibbs68 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just based on the coloring...I think you may be right, a Goliath African Tiger Fish!

Here is a link to a post I found that shows several characins.

http://www.predatoryfishkeepers.com/for ... -start-one


----------

